# Suggestions for Point and Shoot Camera's in 5K-7K



## armos (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi suggest some Point and Shoot Digi Cam, will be using it personally for some photos.

What's your budget?: 5k-7k

Camera type/Body style?:Compact, Point and Shoot

How much zoom do you want/expect?: 12MP-16MP

Do you care for manual exposure controls?: No, but would prefer easy to operate device

What will you be shooting with this camera?: Some personal photos, little bit of nature and scenic photos

Will you be shooting mostly indoors/low light and/or action/sports? :indoors as well as outdoors

Video?: Yes with HD Recording, 720 p will work

Do you have any particular model(s) in your mind?: No idea, after going through exhaustive range of camera's on Flipkart, I am really confused.

Any brand preference? Like/dislike: No specific brand preference, it should match my budget and requirements anything will work Canon/Nikon/Fujifilm/Panasonic/Sony

From where will you be buying?: Preferably online.


Any other features you need?: Viewfinder, Image stabilization, Battery preferably Li-ion, since it lasts longer

Anything else you would like to tell us? : Most important requirement is to get better better image quality. +/- 1k in the price range will work.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 7, 2013)

Nikon Coolpix L28. Costs aroun Rs.5700~
Has a 20.1MP camera(overkill) and records video at 720p

Nikon Coolpix L28 Point & Shoot - Nikon: Flipkart.com


----------



## nac (Apr 7, 2013)

My choice in this budget SX150 (but it's AA powered). It's feature rich camera in this price range.

*Lion powered cameras*
More zoom
A4000IS (little above your price range)
SZ1

Less zoom
A2400 IS would comfortably fit in your budget
And Panasonic FH series and S series cameras.

L28 doesn't have mechanical IS.


----------



## armos (Apr 8, 2013)

nac said:


> My choice in this budget SX150 (but it's AA powered). It's feature rich camera in this price range.
> 
> *Lion powered cameras*
> More zoom
> ...



I thought of SX150 but then it's AA powered. What would you prefer AA or Li-ion. Does image quality degrades as the AA battery discharges?

There is not much difference in the specifications of FH4, FH6, S2 AND S5. Infact the price of S2 and S5 is same at flipkart.

Any model you can duggest in Sony?


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 8, 2013)

+1 to Canon A4000.The best option I think
Prefer a cam with Li-ion battery


----------



## armos (Apr 9, 2013)

nac said:


> My choice in this budget SX150 (but it's AA powered). It's feature rich camera in this price range.
> 
> *Lion powered cameras*
> More zoom
> ...



I am thinking of getting Canon SX150 IS, but AA battery is only thing that bothers me. I guess if I use good quality Rechargeable NiMH, image quality wont be affected.


----------



## nac (Apr 10, 2013)

IQ doesn't rely on battery type. So you can very well opt for camera powered by AA batteries if you like.

From Sony you can check W690. But you will have better feature set with SX150.


----------



## armos (Apr 14, 2013)

Purchased Canon Poweshot SX150IS from ebay. Got it for 6936 with free 4GB Card, Battery and charger and Canon Pouch. I have started liking the Cam clicked some photos in Auto, trying to explore manual mode, since I am new in photography,will take some time to get comfortable to all options available.

One thing I have noticed is that the camera came with Panasonic AA Alkaline on the first day itself it has started showing low battery indicator, but still the Cam is still running with the same AA Alkaline.

Once the battery gets drained will check the Rechargeable NiMH (provided with the package some camelion brand)

Buy the way any tips and Tutorials to get good and scenic images?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 14, 2013)

Congo! Great purchase 


> Buy the way any tips and Tutorials to get good and scenic images?


 there are many, mostly depends what type of scene you are trying to capture(sunset, etc)


----------



## nac (Apr 14, 2013)

Congrats...

Read your manual...
Read some basics of photography Digital Photography Tips for Beginners


----------

